# late 2014 27" iMac 5K with 1TB of flash storage HHD installation



## jaayres20 (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a late 2014 27" iMac 5K with 1TB of flash storage. Because my model also came with a standard HHD is there room in my iMac to add an HHD and have two internal hard drives? If so what else do I need to buy besides the hard drive? I know the display is attached with adhesive and will need to be careful taking it off, but it seems like there should be just a loose SATA cable hanging there waiting for a HHD to be installed. Am I correct. I want to make sure before I take it apart. Thank you for your help.


----------



## -1 (Apr 18, 2018)

https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iMac+Intel+27-Inch+Retina+5K+Display+Teardown/30260


----------

